

Show HN: Protector – Ruby ORM security on a field level - inossidabile

Protector is an ORM extension providing DSL for managing security restrictions on a field level. Check out how at README (https://github.com/inossidabile/protector) &#38; why at my blog post – http://staal.io/blog/2013/06/04/the-protector/.
======
tptacek
What motivated you to write this rather than to lean on the Rails idioms of
setting up authorization-specific associations, and using routes and
controllers to express which verbs are allowed?

------
inossidabile
Active links (that for some reason did not activate at post itself):

README: <https://github.com/inossidabile/protector>

Intro: <http://staal.io/blog/2013/06/04/the-protector/>

